# Just a simple test



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Good Morning

Just testing the new sig


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

*Just testing my server*

Hmmmm!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

*Same*

< img src = http://www.greencis.net/~custer/myfriend.jpg>


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Same*



> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *< img src = http://www.greencis.net/~custer/myfriend.jpg> *



Dean, I think you have too may spaces at the beginning. It should be like this (with the "<" left off so it won't try to post a pic): img src=http:, and without the URL tag.

<img src=http://www.greencis.net/~custer/myfriend.jpg>


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I thought so too but I copied Jody's explicit text and tried it both ways and even so it does produce the link, I'm not a stranger to Http stuff , but must say your board has a small quirk that I am unfamiliar with, maybe I'm just tired ,
Thanks, Mow type the thing as you normaly do it please.
Dean


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Dean the post above explained it, but I made a mistake, and my upload of the correction wont go through, so I've opened a new browser window for this post.

Here's how it should be. I am leaving the "<" and the ">" off the ends, or it will post as a pic instead of just text. So here it is:

img src=http://www.greencis.net/~custer/myfriend.jpg

The "<" has no space before the letter "i", and the ">" had no space between it and the letter "g" at the end. 

Well it looks like the correction just uploaded on the other window. Only took 5 minutes to upload!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The only space should be between the img and src


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *The only space should be between the img and src *


Thanks Mow and Jody, Jody your primer shows spaces like this: < img src = http://>

I'll rework this and we will all be happy 
Dean


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

<img src=http://www.greencis.net/~custer/myfriend.jpg>


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Here's my sign!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dean


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Thanks Mow and Jody, Jody your primer shows spaces like this: < img src = http://>
> 
> I'll rework this and we will all be happy
> Dean *


Yea i know but its shows a red x if i didnt do that.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Yea i know but its shows a red x if i didnt do that. *


It sure is tricky trying to show how to do it.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *It sure is tricky trying to show how to do it. *


How about this guys: 


<*img src = http://>

* denotes no space.

Dean


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

<*img src=http://>

* denotes no space


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *<*img src=http://> *


Is there a reason that you are trying to post a private picture of mine on my personal server? If so let me know and I will send you the keys to my house as well as my passwords normally used by me!
Dean

Smart move to edit your post!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Dean,

What are you talking about??

I'm trying a different way to show how to post a pic!!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Dean,
> 
> What are you talking about??
> ...


Then please post your own!!!!!!!!!!!
Dean


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Dean,

You obviously are having a bad evening...


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*DAMN*

:dazed: 

Man I opened a can worms this time. One thing I am  about is that I don't have to explain myself about it.

All I was trying to do was make sure the signature I was going to use was right.

And I can see I have to change it so it will open from the link.

Hope every one has a great day.

:captain: Bob


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

testing signature also

www.apartofme.com


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

onme more test


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/Florida.WMV>Florida Voting Machines


----------

